# Is Classical Music appropriate for Exercising?



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I read an article that claimed that to lift heavier, jog faster, exercise harder &c., you have to listen to hard, pounding rock.

I listen to classical music while exercising. I do a set, then I rest, do another set, rest, etc. I don't see what the type of music has to do with my performance. I'm not exercising in time to a beat.

While I don't listen to music while exercising out of doors, I wouldn't pedal according to a beat, either. Perhaps a fast beat might positively affect my jogging pace, but it could as easily slow me down, too, if the beat was slower than my pace.

What do you think?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Exorcising, yes. Exercising, not for me. 

I don't like listening to anything when I jog. I have problems with the beat temp, as you say, plus I like just listening to the outdoors.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I do some mild stretching exercises when I get up and have found baroque allegro pieces to be absolutely fine, though the best is medieval dance music. No point in exercising to modern-pounding-beat stuff if you don't like it! Classical music that you love is more likely to keep you going, and probably lasts longer too. Wow, what a strong circulation you'll have!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Like Greenmamba, I am, I suppose, against 'using' music for all these other purposes which are commonplace, having begun with the first walkman, and the following generation of portable players. If I was listening to music on the street, walking about, exercising, I would be distracted, leading to being hit by a car, or if exercising, literally "not listening to my body."

I think it is personal drive that gets those exercising to transcend their current limits, and the music they may incidentally use as their 'workout soundtrack' has little, if not absolutely _nothing,_ to do with it -- i.e. I think that is pretty much the fact about anyone pushing their current limit in any discipline, about any goal. *Drive and driven don't come from any external place*; trappings around drive are just trappings, and may be different from one individual to the next.

[Add: the above is why I think that over 90% of 'motivational' programs being promoted and sold amount to a hoax. I would grant that for the right person just a suggestion coming from such a program might be enough to awaken their inner daemon which leads to being aware of their internal drive, but if you think about it, if it does not come from inside there is no locating it by shelling out for a motivational seminar or some such  ]


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Military music has a long history in promoting stamina and fitness, not to mention the skirling of the pipes heightening courage. Classical music certainly can get the adrenaline going - look at its use as incidental music. 
I used to listen to music while doing household jobs and it kept me going well, and the house looked nice afterwards.
It's best not to listen to music that you 'revere', because that would spoil it, and might take your mind off your physical tasks. 
Horses for courses.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Depending on your goals things like rep cadence and all that can be important and music might influence that. But for most of us it isn't. I think people have simply watched too many 'Rocky' movies. 
Having said that, if anyone feels that classical or any type of music helps them in some way during their workout, then go for it. Just don't get distracted, because weights can be heavy and roads can be busy.

(Also, Rocky movies are mindless fun)


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Some Mozart pieces are great for a light cardio session, happy and bouncy with a clear rhythm. However, when I'm trying to keep my heart rate at 190 for 45 minutes, classical music of any kind just doesn't do it for me; I have to stay with high-voltage pop music.

For strength training, I can listen to anything, but I prefer the heavy rock with catchy guitar riffs. 

Chopin and Debussy are great for yoga.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

All my peers listen to music while cycling to school, but I prefer listening to the sounds of nature around me. (I kid: I hear only loud cars and yelling school-kids.) The only activity which I do accompanied by music is vacuum cleaning -- I simply can't stand the sound of a vacuum cleaner, so I filter out the sound with music. 

I do occasionally do.. inadvertent exercises when I blast the finale of, say, Bruckner's 8th symphony through the speakers. Let's say they inspire one with great energy and air-conducting extravaganzas! :lol: As for exercise..? Well, "Push it to the limit", "Fighting the World" -- who knows? Maybe one of Beethoven's overtures?


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I usually jog to music that has a 'pop' groove to it... I couldn't imaging working out to Bach, Mozart, Mahler, Bartok, Feldman, etc...

But hey, you need to to what you want. Listening to music doesn't come with a "how to" manual.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I used to do a sort of goofy dancing / exercising thing with the Jupiter symphony... it felt great!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I'm guessing the as-correct-as-it-can-probably-be-answer is, it depends.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah. exercise music needs to have a steady, irresistible beat. 
The Pettersson Symphony No. 7 doesn't cut it.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

This thread just goes to show how individual people are. I could not imagine working out to classical music. Stretching, yoga, tai chi (although I use it as a warm-down and a re-centering and want total silence at that point), sure. But when I work out, it's very intense and I need hard pounding music like select electronic music, rap, and other driving, yet "inspirational" music to keep me going at a certain pace.

I respectfully disagree with PetrB's assessment that external stimuli can rarely (if ever) provide "drive." There are times when I'm not in the mood to go for a run or workout so I put on my "workout" music, and within a song or two, I'm pumped up mentally and workout.

But for me personally, classical is the one of the last genre's to which I would choose to work out.

V


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I respectfully disagree; classical music sustains me and I can find pieces by my favorite composers that I can listen to on any occasion, including exercise. Most of my favorite music gets me more pumped than a double shot of espresso. I remember I powered my way through my midterm and final essays fueled on Bach's B minor mass, the harpsichord and violin concertos, and 7 Mozart operas.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Recently picked up boxingtraining with my son. We do 2 minute rounds on the punchbag and play loud, 
continuously pulsing deephouse. Boom boom boom boom left left right left. Doesn't really work with the Goldbergs , although my 12 year old does appreciate them greatly when not working out.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I listen to whatever i'm in the mood to listen to at the gym, be it a Mahler symphony, a Bartok SQ, or a Bach cantata. I don't own "gym music" and draw no correlation between the beat of the music and my workout. Whether I'm walking, cycling, or at the gym, music does 2 things for me. Entertains me and passes the time. Since I was forced to exercise for the last 20 years, I now set the conditions exactly how I want them when I exercise. Be it Beethoven, Nick Drake, or the Grateful Dead, I decide what I'm in the mood for and it plays, regardless of situation.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

+scratchgolf "forced to exercise"?

You got into a 20-year contract with a sadistic personal trainer, perhaps?


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> +scratchgolf "forced to exercise"?
> 
> You got into a 20-year contract with a sadistic personal trainer, perhaps?


Something like that


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Jos said:


> Recently picked up boxingtraining with my son. We do 2 minute rounds on the punchbag and play loud,
> continuously pulsing deephouse. Boom boom boom boom left left right left. Doesn't really work with the Goldbergs , although my 12 year old does appreciate them greatly when not working out.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


Good stuff.
3x2 minute rounds on a heavy bag will sort you out, especially if you keep your guard up and keep moving. Don't know where you're at at the moment, but when you learn how to throw a punch make sure you're using handwraps. But just as important - enjoy!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> No point in exercising to modern-pounding-beat stuff if you don't like it!


I hate the loud music played in all the gyms near where I live - it really puts me off being there


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Varick said:


> <snip> Stretching, yoga, tai chi (although I use it as a warm-down and a re-centering and want total silence at that point), sure.


Both as part of my warm up but also every morning after I shower, I use one of the 'Standard Eight Qigong Set' to open and maintain the health of my shoulders. It's the 'Serving Tea Cups'. There are many video demos of it online, and for anyone who's unaware/interested here's one of them. (it starts at about 00:30)

I don't buy into the spiritual aspect of it, however I believe it's a good example of how someone can find and take what works from almost anywhere and make it an important and valuable part of their routine.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

^    Pardon me, but the image your description evokes!


----------



## kirsten (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't see why not. As long as it works for you and you enjoy it.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> I hate the loud music played in all the gyms near where I live - it really puts me off being there











Ear plugs. I usually work out at home or in the park, but if I use a commercial gym I always employ ear plugs. Bonus: wear a hoody and a hat (and perhaps a face like mine? Heh) and 99℅ of people will avoid saying stuff to you like _"you do know that by squatting below parallel you're just *asking* for trouble in later life?"_


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

mirepoix said:


> Both as part of my warm up but also every morning after I shower, I use one of the 'Standard Eight Qigong Set' to open and maintain the health of my shoulders. It's the 'Serving Tea Cups'. There are many video demos of it online, and for anyone who's unaware/interested here's one of them. (it starts at about 00:30)
> 
> I don't buy into the spiritual aspect of it, however I believe it's a good example of how someone can find and take what works from almost anywhere and make it an important and valuable part of their routine.


I like those moves from the "tea-cup" excercises. The tai chi chuan I use and have learned are in the slow form of practical self-defense moves, harnessing the chi from your core and spreading it through the body. After an exhausting work out, it completely wakes me right up.

I'll be looking more into the standard eight sets. Thanks for the link.

V


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2014)

Whatever works, of course. I'm a runner: mp3 players are discouraged in races for the safety element. Personally, when I'm running, listening and awareness are central to the experience so my only music is my body.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm not really an exercise fanatic. The only music I would consider exercising to is in triple time, so unless I grow an extra leg that might be a bit strange.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

MoonlightSonata said:


> I'm not really an exercise fanatic. The only music I would consider exercising to is in triple time, so unless I grow an extra leg that might be a bit strange.


I'm not either, I meant exercise by walking or trampoline. You don't have to be a fanatic to enjoy it once in a while. I personally can't stand some aspects of the healthnut or gym culture. I witnessed an old friend from high school, for example, slowly transform from an interesting person to a gym snob, and her updates from unique personal observations to posting about her favorite protein shakes, health bars, using slang like 'alpha' and 'beta' and worse: motivationals like "Test your limits!" "Push it!" and I'm waiting for the day when she asks "Do you even lift, bro?"


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^ they change/speak like that because they're not exercising for the pleasure of it or for a measure of personal achievement. Instead, their insecurity means they need some form of external validation - that's why they won't shut up about it.
And as far as the whole alpha/beta thing is concerned - it's based on a flawed study of wolves from the 1930s (or 40s?) and even then can't be related to human behaviour. Having said that, I'm sometimes tempted to test just how much they believe that crap - by _marking my territory_ on their leg.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I love listening to symphonies when walking in the woods. There's not much to focus on, so my attention can be directed almost entirely to the music.

Trying to listen to classical music when in a crowded gym with lots of distractions? That's a different story, and wouldn't suit me at all.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Make sure you choose something that constantly changes meter so as to induce arrhythmia.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I find Glenn Gould's recordings of some Bach pieces quite foot-tapping.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

It is appropriate for whatever purpose you make it out to be - exercise or relaxation or background "tafelmusik". Just enjoy it,


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> I find Glenn Gould's recordings of some Bach pieces quite foot-tapping.


Well then, may I recommend Keith Jarrett's WTC Book One? You may get blisters on your toes from all the tapping.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Well then, may I recommend Keith Jarrett's WTC Book One? You may get blisters on your toes from all the tapping.


Sure! Will give it a try. I don't mind blisters.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> Sure! Will give it a try. I don't mind blisters.


Jarrett's WTC One really swings!


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Classical music is good for cooking and washing dishes.


----------

